
Teaching analysts to think differently - PLenz
https://medium.com/the-pathfinder/teaching-analysts-to-think-differently-a87ebb6512bc#.yetobdoik
======
staticautomatic
If the training is anything like the writing in this article, no one is doing
any thinking to begin with, let alone differently. It's a lot of vacuous
bullshit. Frankly, you should be training people to identify it as such.

